# how do i remove a screw with a burred head??



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm trying to refurbish a secondhand 4ft viv I bought recently and one of the old crosshead woodscrews in it has a burred head and I can't use my usual screwdriver to get the flippin' thing out - any ideas???


----------



## FluffySheep (Aug 25, 2008)

Is the screwhead flat against or the wood or protruding? If it's protruding from the wood, You could try sawing a slit in the head with a small saw so you can use a flathead screwdriver to get it out.


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Is it straight or cross head?

If there is a little bit of the groove left then an impact screwdriver sometimes works



A sharp tap with a hammer pushes the screwdriver into the head and turns it at the same time.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

or drill it out, chose a bit that is slightly smaller in diameter than the shaft of the screw


----------



## Big D (Oct 23, 2008)

can you get a pair of mole grips round the head if its protruding????

if its countersunk you might be struggle you can buy screw removal tools and there generally quite cheap

JML Screw Extractor from JML Direct

try that don't know if thats a good one (JML hmm) but gives you an idea of the type of tool you need.

a impact driver as posted above might be a little harsh on a wood viv.


----------



## Big D (Oct 23, 2008)

oh and as crownan said if you drill the head of the screw you shoud be able to seperate the two pieces then remove the rest of the screw using some grips.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok - it's crosshead and countersunk  

I've heard about those things you can buy specifically to remove screws like this but it happens so rarely that I think first I'll see about drilling the head of the screw out (thanks crownan) then hopefully at least I'll be able to remove the piece of ply it's holding in place...

many thanks for all the replies and advice, it's calmed me down reading them, I was getting quite c-r-o-s-s!!!!


----------



## Big D (Oct 23, 2008)

just be gentle when pulling them apart and all should be good.

the screw grabs ect...i know they are quite dear and don't get used often. bought one years ago and cost quite a bit more. was worth its weight in gold when i did need though....


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Also remember that any damage you do can always be patched up, and a new hole drilled somewhere else. :2thumb:


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks Big D..... am just sitting looking at it now... lost enthusiasm coz I got peeved!!!!! I'll have a go with the drill though and like you say will take care coz don't want to split the wood  

will maybe go look on ebay for those screw extractor thingys later too!

thanks cervantes - that's true the new background I'm putting in will cover it if I do mess it up a bit!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Crownan said:


> or drill it out, chose a bit that is slightly smaller in diameter than the shaft of the screw


thats the best way to do it, obviously you need a drill bit capable of drilling metal though


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

FluffySheep said:


> Is the screwhead flat against or the wood or protruding? If it's protruding from the wood, You could try sawing a slit in the head with a small saw so you can use a flathead screwdriver to get it out.




you are an absolute genius :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: i am not worthy :lol2:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am not that patient i would of used a hammer by now...............broken viv but would of felt better lol


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

those screw extractor kits are cheap on ebay  different types though so will have a better look later when I've more time! Will have a go the drilling out way first 

lynneowen1.... at first I did try tapping a crosshead screwdriver into the head to improve its grip but it didn't work and then my temper began to take over!!!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lynneowen1 said:


> I am not that patient i would of used a hammer by now...............broken viv but would of felt better lol


 
just like me.. i got annoyed putting a plasma bracket on the wall as the bolts weren't going in straight so i ended up hammering them in.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You may not use a screw extractor every day, but those times you do you'll consider it one of the best tools you ever bought! 

It's not the cheapest available, but I use this one Boa Grabit Set Screw Extractors, BOAGBSET at D&M Tools, one end drills the pilot hole and the other end removes the screw, so no scrabbling around trying to find the correct size drill.


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

use a left handed drill bit that way it pulls out the screw while you are drilling it.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Graham said:


> You may not use a screw extractor every day, but those times you do you'll consider it one of the best tools you ever bought!
> 
> It's not the cheapest available, but I use this one Boa Grabit Set Screw Extractors, BOAGBSET at D&M Tools, one end drills the pilot hole and the other end removes the screw, so no scrabbling around trying to find the correct size drill.


 
I like the look of this one - nice & uncomplicated!! I'm going to save the info so next time someone wants to know what I want.....!!! 

The screw's out now - thanks for all your help   It managed to break and half of it is still embedded but it doesn't matter coz I've got the ply panel out and can now move on with my cleanup & redesign : victory:


----------

